# How fast was this car?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

How fast were the early 90's maximas? I know the newer ones are much faster, but I prefer the early 90's sporty look as opposed to the early 40's wealthy man's sedan look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, this forum is near dead! I guess that's from havin too many forums......much unlike NissanX.

Well, anyways, 190hp for the VE's....I've heard of people going on up into the 150mph+.......The trannies are somewhat weak, you can expect VTC problems. But the SE's of the 92-94 were of the fastest of the 3rd gens. It has a limited parts availability.


----------



## Nissan2k2specV (Jun 23, 2002)

i had a 92 se automatic. the car ran a 16.0 stock. After a jim wolf ecu, jwt nos system, trust exhaust, pop charger, custom y-pipe, built tranny, 5 stage jg head and a gutted interior it ran a 13.7 @103mph.
the transmission is a pos in the car i replaced it about 5 times i think. its why i dont have the car today.

they can be made fast but make sure you get a manual trans, im sure the car would have hit a low 13 maybe a high 12 with slicks and a 5speed. 

but either way have a couple grand put away for when it goes.
or just get a 95+ maxima...they look better, have better aftermarket and run stronger.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

not that fast my 1.6 can take one out buy a quarter panel


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I used to have a 92 SE and I loved it, the speed, lots of torque, and it was a beautiful car. Although it was only stock, I ran a 16.3 with a custom stereo too! I wrecked it when I hit a deer at about 60 mph on the friggin highway. With all the insurance though I got myself a Sentra. Now I'm glued to the Nissan family and soon enough I'll have my Sentra runnin at least a 16.3. In memory of my red beauty. Rest in peace Maxima.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The Maxima automatics are not good for high horsepower. They will start to slip.The 5-speeds are the way to go. I had a 92 Se 5-speed and it boogied.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I had my Auto 92 SE VE30DE to 15.7 @88mph.

I had a CAI, Ypipe, High flow Cat, and a Greddy SP Exhaust. and advanced timing.

I have a friend who has all that, plus an UDP and JWT ECU and a 5spd and he had an all motor 14.3

Now he is doing some porting and polishing in hopes to get a all motor 13 out of her.

I say they are pretty fast. I had mine up to 145 and then she hit a brick wall, and that was with the auto... Another friend of mine did 151 in his, but he also blew up the motor on that run... so that doesn't count much to me... hee hee...

Jeff92SE in Seattle has a T3 turbo on his VE 5spd... but hasn't tested it on the track... hmmm... what could he do?


----------

